

Ask PG: Why did YC add a "Non-Profit" track (as opposed to "Social Enterprise")? - pnr

Congratulations on the new initiative to accept non-profit organizations&#x2F;ideas into the Y Combinator program. I am sure this will inspire many social-minded entrepreneurs.<p>However, with the recent&#x2F;growing focus towards for-profit social entrepreneurship, hybrid social ventures and patient capital, I am curious why YC chose to highlight only one end of the &quot;social enterprise spectrum&quot;? Or, does this mean YC has always been open to for-profit social enterprises?
======
argumentum
Yes, there have been for-profit "social-minded" startups such as Amicus (s12):

[http://amicushq.com](http://amicushq.com)

